# New Dawn Voting Round 1



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8351/newdawnuq9.png

Each Dawn has a number underneath it, vote for your favorite Dawn.

The Top 6 will go on to Round 2.


----------



## Calorath (Mar 18, 2007)

What if I don't like any of them?


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you don't like them, don't post.


----------



## Magica (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd rather vote on something that's more originally drawn than Furry Maker dolls.  They either look like Rouge, Amy Rose, or Edward Elric chicks. The tail doesn't match very well with any of them. o__O

But so you don't whine, or you'll probably change your mind and make another topic like this anyway, I picked #6


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Quit it now, this poll is important to Dawn's redesign.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 18, 2007)

They all look the same. :|


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Quit it now, this poll is important to Dawn's redesign.


Then give us something to go on rather than cookie-cutter crap from a Furry Maker flash game.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 18, 2007)

Wait, you mean he didn't actually draw those? I was *gonna* say at least his skills have improved.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 18, 2007)

I kind of like #9, though I wouldn't call it unique. #12 is kind of cute too.

But I'm gonna go with #3, because I like those weird raver pants. 

To everyone who's whining/trolling: grow up.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe he was being vague when he said vote for "Dawn", but it's obvious he really wants us to vote on an outfit. And unless you're an idiot, the clothing selections do not "all look the same".


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 18, 2007)

You'd also have to be pretty dense to not see that those are all cookie cutter templates. :|


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 18, 2007)

I figured he could've done the different parts digitally and just mixed and matched them. Y'know, cuz I'm all naive and still expect people to do some of the work themselves.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 18, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> You'd also have to be pretty dense to not see that those are all cookie cutter templates. :|



HOLY SHIT THEY ARE BUILT ON THE SAME BASE THEREFORE THEY ARE ALL EXACTLY THE SAME EVEN THOUGH IT'S OBVIOUS THAT THE DIFFERENCE IS THE CLOTHING I WILL CONTINUE TO BITCH ABOUT HOW THE BASE IS EXACTLY THE SAME.

You people are antagonizing Rouge2 because you don't like him. Sometimes he asks for it. *This time, he is not*. If any other user had come in and asked this kind of question you _definitely_ wouldn't have started throwing "omg pedophile" around and you probably would have been a lot more polite with regards to the "Cookie cutter" characters.

If he had hand drawn them, I suspect the response would have been "they all suck, go die in a fire"! Because that is the kind of immature response you people are flinging around here, and it's not necessary. At all.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 18, 2007)

That's what I mean. You get a PSD going with the base character and a set of all the clothes put in a folder. Mix and match, do a little paint bucket here and there, save as JPG and done. I would constitute that as a template.

Mmmm, can you taste the flame?


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Mar 18, 2007)

#3 is the cutest.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 18, 2007)

There isn't exactly a compass in that picture, so how can you tell either way?


also 8 is the only one that appeals to me due to the camo.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 18, 2007)

#10 for the dress and hair.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm with *Hanazawa* on this issue.

/Not voting, though.
//You decide your own characters.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 18, 2007)

wtf is Dawn? :B


----------



## scottmale24 (Mar 18, 2007)

There's something to be said about originality.


----------



## themocaw (Mar 19, 2007)

I chose 7 because the yellow on yellow color scheme hurts my eyes and that's the only one with some other hair color.


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 19, 2007)

i always asking myself whats so interesting on these sonic characters


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 19, 2007)

scottmale24 said:
			
		

> There's something to be said about originality.



Yus, one of the reasons I no votey.

/I like your comic, BTW.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 19, 2007)

About the colors. Yellow is considered 2 things. A color of hunger, so you notice a lot of Fast Food places using it, like Burger King and McDonalds...

Or you'll find the color psychologically disturbing.

Simplify your character and use something more toned down and try a compliment. Purple would be the compliment in this case. It would cause more recognition. 

If the character has blue eyes, make the shoes match. Actually in fact, to make your character more fashionable, you'd do the same for a top. Ie if your character has a Pink shirt, the shoes should be pink.


----------



## scottmale24 (Mar 19, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> /I like your comic, BTW.




Thanks.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 19, 2007)

I already have a Purple Character named Dusk Rabbit, she teams up with Dawn Lynn Catherine.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 19, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I already have a Purple Character named Dusk Rabbit, she teams up with Dawn Lynn Catherine.



You need to re-read what I just typed. It helps a lot when understanding color theory and more importantly character design.


----------



## Opius (Mar 19, 2007)

Was totally gonna copypasta something, but I ran outta 'munitions.

and motivation. hurf. this is like gay bashing but less fun. srsly.

I like number 13, personally. you know, that one white little pixel where that deformed furry-creator copypasta isn't? Shah. Totally metaphorical and deep. *nod*


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought yellow would represent wealth since it's like the color of gold, right? :B

But yeah, it's hard to work with yellow fur.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 20, 2007)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Caution_Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dawn Lynn Catherine, General of the State Fighters and Sarah Catherine's little sister.  She runs Dandarido City State Fighters and is one rank above Dusk Rabbit, her protector.


----------



## Magica (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sure you've given her an age and cup size, too? :roll:


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 20, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've given her an age and cup size, too? :roll:



No I didn't it was for Dusk, I have yet to do Dawn's Bio.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 20, 2007)

Because it's vital in a character to know the dimensions of their rack.

This is why I wear sports bras


----------



## shy (Mar 20, 2007)

So what /is/ the thing you use to make sonic characters? I want to make some too.

I think the thing that amazes me most about the StH fandom is that it still exists. It was huge back when I was in, like, middle school. But the decency of the comic and the Sat AM series played a good part for good reason. Now it's like... Seriously... Who cares... Outside of sweet sweet pornography, Its like fandom hell. Where all the people who can't make anything but "Mary Sue" characters go to roll around in thoughtless egotistical output.

As for my choice, I can't pick any of them. Visually only a few are somewhat appealing (2's top, the braid, 9 if you are going for the futuristic XTREME sonic) but none in their entirety, and without knowing the background of the character how could anyone possibly know what outfit would look the best?


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 20, 2007)

He used a generator belonging to another artist on deviantart: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37671687/


I made one for general anthro furries- http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49600878/

Thus people can use these to make their own character while the people that created the thing slaved over some actionscripting and drawing in flash x3


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 20, 2007)

shy said:
			
		

> So what /is/ the thing you use to make sonic characters? I want to make some too.
> 
> I think the thing that amazes me most about the StH fandom is that it still exists. It was huge back when I was in, like, middle school. But the decency of the comic and the Sat AM series played a good part for good reason. Now it's like... Seriously... Who cares... Outside of sweet sweet pornography, Its like fandom hell. Where all the people who can't make anything but "Mary Sue" characters go to roll around in thoughtless egotistical output.
> 
> As for my choice, I can't pick any of them. Visually only a few are somewhat appealing (2's top, the braid, 9 if you are going for the futuristic XTREME sonic) but none in their entirety, and without knowing the background of the character how could anyone possibly know what outfit would look the best?



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37671687/?

I cannot make a bio without the attire because I don't want to jump the shark and tick people off.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 20, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> WHPellic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no no. What _IS_ she? :B


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dawn's a Cat.

If you're not here to talk nice, don't post at all.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 21, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Dawn's a Cat.
> 
> If you're not here to talk nice, don't post at all.



Well, you didn't say what she was in the beginning, and I was just being curious, because for a wile I thought she was a monkey.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 21, 2007)

o.=.0
one question, why teh f*** do you care what we say?
If you like the char. then use it.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Mar 21, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Give it up. I lurked on this message board for a *long* time before I joined, and took some time to do my research since. Don't think you're going to fool me just because my post count is lower than the people that see right through you.



I thouht we discussed Rouge2 characters, and I guess that's right.
I think you should stay on-topic and stop bashing Rouge2 about this!

By the way Rouge2, I was'nt able to decide wich one Dawn to choose.. ;^^


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 21, 2007)

*cleaned this thread up* Alright people.  It's a simple voting thing, there was nothing that merited the response that some of you gave.  I'd prefer not seeing that kind of activity on here again, regardless of who is starting the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I like #3.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2007)

Brown tail is a bit of a clash, I understand why Caution thought it was a monkey. If you're going to have the brown tail you might want to incorporate more of that with the rest of the character. It looks strange right now.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 22, 2007)

In short color theory is a good thing to consider when using someone else's character generator to make your own character :B


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Brown tail is a bit of a clash, I understand why Caution thought it was a monkey. If you're going to have the brown tail you might want to incorporate more of that with the rest of the character. It looks strange right now.



She got the brown Tail from her Mother's side as well as her Golden Yellow Coloring.  Her big sister got them from her Mother's side, as well.  They didn't get much from her father's side.


----------



## themocaw (Mar 22, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a heads-up: unlike real life, you don't HAVE to strictly follow rules of genetics.  It is possible to make a change for design purposes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well let's look at it this way. The brown tail just looks like was attached, you want to have it colored in a way that makes it look like it's part of her. Adding a brown spot or stripe on your character will probably make things match a lot better.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 23, 2007)

What if it had a brown patch or tip on it? x:


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 23, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> What if it had a brown patch or tip on it? x:



No one cares about your changes, Mariechan, last time you suggested stuff, the people did not like most of the changes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> MarieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I care, and that's kinda rude. It seemed like a helpful response :/


----------



## quark (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> MarieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This really bugs me, the way you treat people who are trying to HELP you.  You could have at the very least thanked her for her idea and maybe politely have said that you're going to try something else instead.
If you're going to be so rude to everyone who is nice to you, maybe you should stop asking everybody for help, and stop whining about how no one likes you.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 23, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rouge, please god...read this ^. I haven't really seen you much or had to deal with you, but everytime I have seen you, it's when you respond to someone who is offering advice or responding to a request or anything...and you act really critical and harsh. You really are the only one inflicting any damage on yourself...the others on this board have a decent understanding of art/character design and many are very experienced...so, LISTEN, AGHHH...

...and for christsakes, listen to Arshes, MarieChan, and anyone telling you to fix up the colors. I tend to agree that a solid brown tail on a yellow (or whatever...ironically, I am color-blind - colors are just a bit faded, so they don't impare my judgement all that much [i-it's yellow, right]) creature looks fairly goofy and plopped out of nowhere unless there's some kind of color segue or, what I like better, that there be some kind of markings featuring the brown. I might also add, that if something with a brown tail and something with another color tail mates - you won't necessarily inherit one color, and more often you'll have codominance, aka: spots or some other mark, but not solid...

kdone.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 23, 2007)

She suggested Maria change Fur Color and clothing and it failed miserably.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> She suggested Maria change Fur Color and clothing and it failed miserably.



Well now I'm curious, by whose standards for one.

The other is just because one idea didn't work out doesn't mean every idea is bad. 

Are ALL your characters successful?


----------



## themocaw (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> She suggested Maria change Fur Color and clothing and it failed miserably.



That was then.  This is now.  Don't worry about what Marie-chan did in the past, and let's look at the character we have in front of us.

I will be blunt: if you have a character who is all yellow with a tail that is all brown, it will look like a pooping lemon.  It's just the way it works: unless you give the eye a visual cue that a different-colored element is a part of the whole, it will think that it's a different object: a long, brown object emerging from the character's lower back.  

Now, unless you want to attract a certain subculture of fetishists, you want to avoid that.  So you need to integrate it into the whole color-wise.  You can do this ine one of two ways.

1. Add a yellow element to the tail.

2. Add a brown element to the rest of the character.

My suggestion: use course 2.  Make her hair brown as well as her tail, or (as someone suggested) add a brown spot somewhere on her body: maybe her ear or tail, or maybe you could give her brown "socks and mittens."  Marie suggested a yellow tail with a brown tip (course number 1).  Either way is fine.

I'm sorry if I was a little coarse, but compare the way I'm treating you to the way you're treating Marie and ask yourself whether you got off easy.

My two cents.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> She suggested Maria change Fur Color and clothing and it failed miserably.



That is not an excuse for your rudeness.


----------



## quark (Mar 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> She suggested Maria change Fur Color and clothing and it failed miserably.



Okay, so at that point, you say 'Thanks for the suggestion, but I think I'm going to try something else. Thanks for the help, though'  This approach will not make the person helping you feel like garbage, and it won't make you come off looking like a jerk. However saying things like 'No one cares what you think, no one liked your idea, it failed miserably' is going to make the person feel bad, or will make them wish they had never bothered to help you in the first place.
This is why no one wants to draw you things or help you, because everyone knows that you're going to take the drawing, or the advice, and just throw it right back in their face, and act like an ingrate. You know that you've done something wrong when the furry community is starting to get reluctant to give you a hand, or give you free art.
You've been told this by people so many times, but you refuse to use any tact when dealing with people who are only trying to help you.  But then you wonder why people don't want to help you, don't want to draw things for you, and just don't like you in general.

And by the way, Marie's suggestion to put a brown tip on the tail seemed like a good suggestion to me.  Having a plain brown tail on a yellow character just looks...strange.  If maybe the tips of her paws were brown, or if she had some brown patches on the rest of her, the brown tail wouldn't look so jarring.  But just sticking a plain brown tail onto a yellow body doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## quark (Mar 23, 2007)

Here Rouge2, I drew an example of what Dawn would look like if she had the brown tip on her tail like Marie suggested. I also drew her with the brown paws, as well, and I did change her hair up a bit.  Just remember though, this is a quick drawing, so it's not going to look that great. Especially her hands.







My reason for adding the pink on the hair was that, since her fur is yellow, and her hair is yellow, there's nothing really to make her hair stand out from her fur.  So I thought if maybe she had just a tip of a funky colour on her bangs, then her hair will pop, just a little.  Adding little patches of brown on the rest of her kind of gels the brown tail of the character too. The way she was before, it was just a bit strange to have an all yellow character, and then she's just got this solid brown tail.

What do you guys think? Do you prefer the solid brown tail, or do you guys think putting patches of colour elsewhere looks better?


----------



## Opius (Mar 23, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Here Rouge2, I drew an example of what Dawn would look like if she had the brown tip on her tail like Marie suggested. I also drew her with the brown paws, as well, and I did change her hair up a bit.  Just remember though, this is a quick drawing, so it's not going to look that great. Especially her hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU CAN'T DO THAT! IT'S NOT PART OF THE GENERATING PROGRAM!!!


----------



## N3X15 (Mar 23, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Here Rouge2, I drew an example of what Dawn would look like if she had the brown tip on her tail like Marie suggested. I also drew her with the brown paws, as well, and I did change her hair up a bit.  *Just remember though, this is a quick drawing, so it's not going to look that great. Especially her hands.
> *



What the HELL are you talking about? That looks awesome ;;

Seriously, looking at it, I cannot find one thing wrong with the hands.  Course, I don't draw much, but...


----------



## Jelly (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, let's not do that. [size=xx-large]ã€ [/size] (<-- Does anyone know what that is?)

Anyways - yeah, I think the pink was a great idea for the hair. The character felt a little wonky with just brown and yellow. I was with the no-solid tail from the start - I think it's better with the colors diffusing into the brown at the extremities like they are.

(I almost wish this could be more colorful and full of life. However, that is infinitely better than "poop lemon" or whatever someone else called it! )


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2007)

Quark's picture definitely has a "Dawn" theme to it especially with that color scheme. The pink hair has a nice touch.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 24, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me shed some light on this. Rouge2 made Maria a grey wolf with 3 tails and even admitted she was modeled after someone else's character who was a grey wolf with three tails. I suggested he try red since there are red wolves and then in a sense it wouldn't be a carbon copy of someone else's character, myes?

The only negative reaction I saw was that someone told him to quit using character generators as a crutch for art or the likes, but I was willing to help him for awhile.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 24, 2007)

I tried pink and yellow and it didn't work, I changed her since then.


----------



## quark (Mar 24, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I tried pink and yellow and it didn't work, I changed her since then.



How exactly does pink and yellow not work? Pink and yellow look very nice together, and there are people here who agree with me.  
And please, do not give me some weird answer for why pink and yellow don't work, like 'Well, Dawn's step sister on her mothers uncles side who was Sonic's nephew named Hermes who was a member of Team Blanket had white fur'
I just seriously do not get how pink and yellow 'didn't work'

P.S. If you don't like the way I drew her, I'm just going to nab the changes I made for her, and make a few more, and give her a name change to make her my own character, cause I thought she turned out hella cute.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Let's agree to disagree.

The winner is Dawn's New clothing plus the changes you made.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 24, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> How exactly does pink and yellow not work? Pink and yellow look very nice together, and there are people here who agree with me.Â Â
> And please, do not give me some weird answer for why pink and yellow don't work, like 'Well, Dawn's step sister on her mothers uncles side who was Sonic's nephew named Hermes who was a member of Team Blanket had white fur'
> I just seriously do not get how pink and yellow 'didn't work'
> 
> P.S. If you don't like the way I drew her, I'm just going to nab the changes I made for her, and make a few more, and give her a name change to make her my own character, cause I thought she turned out hella cute.



That's actually not a bad idea there~ I wonder, have you ever tried the white/violet combination cause that worked for me well :3


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 24, 2007)

white/violet?  Not really.


----------



## quark (Mar 24, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




White and violet are so pretty together. Hell, white and pretty much anything, but I love violet to begin with, and paired with white? Oh lovely!
I'm also a big fan of deep chocolate brown and pale blue, or pale pink.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 24, 2007)

I used an off-white from the base violet to make a light pink color so it it'd be easier to shade about and got this-






oh yeah, did I mention I like mermaids? x3


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Why are you sharing this with me, don't you hate me?


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sharing it with Quark :}


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 24, 2007)

Obviously not, otherwise she /wouldn't/ be helping. Quit acting like the world is against you, and quit being so damn ungrateful.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, it's more like I had a grudge in the past against him because I agreed to help him out and he attempted to cyber with me when I told him not to. Still, I helped and now I am just talking to Quark


----------



## Magica (Mar 24, 2007)

No offence, but with his rudeness why should anyone help? :|


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 24, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> No offence, but with his rudeness why should anyone help? :|



To show that the world isn't agents him. :B


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

Caution_Cat said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The world isn't "agents" rudeness?


----------



## wut (Mar 25, 2007)

the world is an agent provocateur


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 25, 2007)

I voted for #3.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2007)

I again will state why Quark's changes worked. We're talking about a character named after something that happens in Nature...ie Dawn. It makes the character more memorable by having a color scheme associated with it.

Quark if you do take the character for yourself then, I think using the word Dawn in another language might be more fun.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, pink is one of those colors that work along with it since sometimes the clouds turn that color. Actually, I wonder if Quark should try and orange color scheme because that seems more familiar with the sunrise and sunset o:

Edit: 





In the tradition of laziness I used my own character generator x:


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

I all ready decided on a coloring scheme.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I again will state why Quark's changes worked. We're talking about a character named after something that happens in Nature...ie Dawn. It makes the character more memorable by having a color scheme associated with it.
> 
> Quark if you do take the character for yourself then, I think using the word Dawn in another language might be more fun.



Agreed. If people can't get it through their skull why your idea that you offer to let them use is good, might as well run with it yourself.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

I think now this thread is more to show off how it could have worked out or our interpretations of a persona of the event called dawn :v


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

I decided to use Quark's Body Style, but clothes is still debatable.

I cannot change Dawn's name because of Dusk.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> I think now this thread is more to show off how it could have worked out or our interpretations of a persona of the event called dawn :v



And I was saying why the hell not? If peoples suggestions are just gonna get shot down, may as well run with them for your own creations.


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> I think now this thread is more to show off how it could have worked out or our interpretations of a persona of the event called dawn :v



Well, I think I am going to take the basic look of the character that I drew and play with it a bit, cause like I said, I thought she turned out pretty cute for a quickie sketch. Your idea of her being a more orangey colour is a really good one, and I think I might change the colour of her markings from brown, to something more fitting with the orange/yellow/pink scheme.  I'm also liking Arshes idea of changing her name from 'Dawn' to just using another languages word for 'Dawn' since it does fit the colour scheme so well.
Also, your white/violet mermaid girly was really cute.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

I get the "your ______ is cute" quite a lot x3;

This would be fun to do characters based on certain things in nature. I could like.. do the Moon or something :B


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> I get the "your ______ is cute" quite a lot x3;
> 
> This would be fun to do characters based on certain things in nature. I could like.. do the Moon or something :B



Maria, base and stole are the same thing.


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> I get the "your ______ is cute" quite a lot x3;
> 
> This would be fun to do characters based on certain things in nature. I could like.. do the Moon or something :B



Ohh man, we should totally round up a little team of artists to come up with characters based on certain natural elements. I mean, sure it's been done before, but it would still be fun.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh man, I would call like.. rocks and stuff. There's mica mines around the area where I live and it's kinda neat to find glossy glass-like rocks :3


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> MarieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, actually they aren't. For example, I am going to make a new character based on the picture that I drew to show you my suggestions for Dawns markings. I am however going to change it enough so that it becomes _my_character, not yours.  
Anyway, you base your characters on the Sonic franchise and others people characters, so either you're a thief too, or you are just a person who gets inspired, like the rest of us.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

Seeing how all the components for the character combination came from Gen's generator we would have to give her credit, plus Arshes and other people's suggestion of the brown, plus my suggestion of the tip plus Quark's changes. If anything I think Quark should get most of the claim since she actually drew the character and gave it her own touch~


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2007)

Since you rejected the idea I don't see a problem with Quark taking the drawing she did for herself.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Since you rejected the idea I don't see a problem with Quark taking the drawing she did for herself.



If Quark, doesn't want me using it, then Quark can take it.


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I thought you didn't like my idea, so I just assumed you didn't want the design, period, which is why I thought it would be okay for me to take it as my own.
Sooo just to clear things up and to avoid unnecessary drama over a fictional character, are you using the design I made up, or not?


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

I am using it.[/align]


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

It's okay, Quark~ We can try out different elements to do together as doodles first~

Heck, we could even use pre-existing chars along with it :B


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I am using it.[/align]



All righty then. Just wanted to clear that up.

And Marie, I agree that we should doodle up some more nature characters.  We should try and see if there are any others who want in on the action.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

I want my character to be mica or something~ She's actually from a race where the anthros are born from crystals and I think her white patches fit well ^^


----------



## Mortane (Mar 25, 2007)

Kind of reminds me of the Greek nymphs--I believe they were nature and fertility spirits.  You had sea nymphs, mountain nymphs, tree nymphs, water nymphs (nereid, oread, dryad, naiad, IIRC?) . . . though there are a lot of things that were never represented, it might be a good place to start for certain things.

It sounds like a great idea, anyhow.  Something like the wind might be really fun 'cause it's not something you ever see--you'd have a lot of room for interpretation, but it might be difficult to actually get across the idea that this is the wind for the same reason.

*cough*  Uh.  Anyhow.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe there can be symbolic objects in the design as well since I associate the sound of chiming with wind chimes o:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow what the hell was that about. It started looking like that scene in Chinatown where Jack Nicholson kept slapping this woman around as she kept yelling "She's my sister!" *slap* "she's my mother" *slap* "She's my sister" *slap* "she's my mother" *slap* "my sister" *slap* "my mother"....


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, I already made a new character, I want to call him Beef or Derry because he's a bull

Derry would be funny though because he's a guy x3

But both would be natural things in nature.. right? :B We should make a character dump thread or something.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 26, 2007)

Ooh, I like this character from nature idea.

I get inspired by things in nature all the time.

Let me know if you make a thread for it.


----------



## Magica (Mar 26, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> Oh, I already made a new character, I want to call him Beef or Derry because he's a bull
> 
> Derry would be funny though because he's a guy x3
> 
> But both would be natural things in nature.. right? :B We should make a character dump thread or something.



I like Derry.  It's like a cute pun of Dairy. :3


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes~ I shall inform you :3

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/MarieElana/traditional/moo_sketch.jpg

Oh, here's the prelem sketch if anyone's interested x3


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 26, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Caution_Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


against* lol typo.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here you go~ http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7593


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 27, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> Here you go~ http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7593



MarieChan, I have a proposition for you.  You forget everything that happened before between us and we can call a spade a spade and be friends again.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

You're a real saint, Rogue2...


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 27, 2007)

So no more hitting on me?


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 27, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> So no more hitting on me?



No more hitting on you, maybe we can RP again?  I changed a lot.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 28, 2007)

Naaaaaaaa, I told my boyfriend I wouldn't roleplay with you again


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 28, 2007)

http://burnkelso.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 29, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaa, I told my boyfriend I wouldn't roleplay with you again



Fine, you're too good to RP with me.Â Â I don't get much RP time nowadays.  Everyone is too busy, too tired, or just don't want to anymore.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 29, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> MarieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah this is a personal conversation that should have been taken to PMs. Otherwise it sounds like schoolyard yelling.

"Hey you wanna hang out with me during recess?"

"No my friends want to play elsewhere"

"Well fine, you're too good to play with me on the swingsets baaaaaaaaaaaaah"


----------



## themocaw (Mar 29, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> MarieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to propose a new term to be added to the furry lexicon, alongside yiff, scritch, and mav.

Rouge: "To ask the internet for help, behave rudely towards people who reply, ask them if they want to roleplay, act offended when they decide they don't want to RP with someone who just insulted them, and then whine that no one wants to RP with them any more."

Examples:

"Quit being a rouge.  You wanted to know what we thought about the character design, and you're calling us idiots when we suggest it could be improved?"

"So right after he accused me of being a fat 90 year old man and followed me around on the MUCK yelling "Fatty fatty fatty" for about an hour, he came back and asked me if I wanted to Cyber.  He's such a rouge."

"I'd give you redlines, but after how thoroughly you rouged me the last time I did so, I think I'll go help someone who wants the help."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

Agreed. There should be a wikifur article and everything.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 29, 2007)

Years down the road, I'll be sitting at a con or something with younger furs, and they'll ask "where did the term 'rouge' come from?"

I can proudly say I was there when it was formed.

/'Tis truly a momentous day.


----------



## quark (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, after being rouged myself, I full endorse incorporating this wonderful new term into the Internet lexicon (Seriously, we can't only let the furry fandom have it)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 29, 2007)

I also have to agree MoCaw definitely has a great definition going there.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, I thought of another definition a minute ago. Running to admins when people say stuff about you that's mostly true. I'm tempted to make a mock dictionary page (good excuse to work with InDesign again).


----------



## themocaw (Mar 30, 2007)

<post struck and moved to Rants and Raves>


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 30, 2007)

Haha, you don't have much to back you up there, Danny-boy x:

Not to sound arrogant but when you roleplay with someone and try to boob-fondle an underaged girl or rape someone else, then god-mode, then all that other crap is it really surprising that the person may decline? Do you know how upset you made my boyfriend when you did that? Do you know how uneasy I was and yet you still pressed for porn? And you think a little brief cheap apology after saying no one likes my ideas would change my mind so instantaneously? :/


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 30, 2007)

But I did changed since then.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 30, 2007)

I am still going to excercise caution and still my boyfriend advises against me roleplaying with you XP


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 30, 2007)

You haven't exactly made a good case for yourself, Rouge.

I'm not trying to be mean, since you were nice and welcomed me to FA. But all the stuff you've done on the internet can't be erased. It's still there.

And until you make these people believe otherwise, I doubt any of them will want to RP with you. Myself included.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 31, 2007)

How can I when no one gives me a chance to prove it.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 31, 2007)

I dunno, try to find a new crowd or something?  Maybe you would fit in at the Sonic Passion forum


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 31, 2007)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> I dunno, try to find a new crowd or something?  Maybe you would fit in at the Sonic Passion forum



That forum has been dead for years.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay then x:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 31, 2007)

hold on R00j, I will help you, for I am Superman. Brb


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 31, 2007)

http://ssrp.spindash.net/forums/
http://p100.ezboard.com/bsonicthehedgehogrp40030
http://p211.ezboard.com/bmilesprowerssoniccommunity
http://p066.ezboard.com/bsoniceternity


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Most of them are dead or an RPing troupe.

StarMiko said I won't last one second in RPing Troupes.


----------



## MarieChan (Apr 1, 2007)

I did fine in rping boards xP


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know who the hell StarMiko is, but based on the evidence, yeah they're probably right.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe Gaia Online would be your type of thing. *shrugs*


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 8, 2007)

#5 is going to be one of Dawn's clothing choices no matter what because she's training to be like her big sis.

Also StarMiko did not like the New Dawn, she said Dawn wasn't made for it.  She was also the one to suggest #5 be her training attire.


----------



## quark (Apr 9, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> #5 is going to be one of Dawn's clothing choices no matter what because she's training to be like her big sis.
> 
> Also StarMiko did not like the New Dawn, she said Dawn wasn't made for it.  She was also the one to suggest #5 be her training attire.



Well, if you're just going to take StarMiko's advice and ignore everyone's opinion here, why bother asking us? Just ask StarMiko all your important life questions from now on.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Well, if you're just going to take StarMiko's advice and ignore everyone's opinion here, why bother asking us? Just ask StarMiko all your important life questions from now on.



Because I want the people to decide her new attire.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the rest of us told you how we feel about Dawn's design. We're people, aren't we?

(Or...uh...a-am I missing something?)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 9, 2007)

This thread is still going? It's starting to lose its point or lost it long ago when the advice was ignored.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> This thread is still going? It's starting to lose its point or lost it long ago when the advice was ignored.



I didn't do such a thing, I never ignored advice.


----------



## Litre (Apr 9, 2007)

pfffffffffffff hahahahahhaha

...


hahahahahaha


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't you think it's pointless to make a thread asking for people's advice when you aren't going to listen to them?

It seems like StarMiko's opinion is really important to you, and you listen to her advice. So why bother making a thread about it?

In the end, Dawn is YOUR character. Created by you (I'm ignoring the fact that you used the Sonic fursona doll maker). So why not decide on her clothing yourself? Or even (dare I say it) give her a unique outfit that's NOT in the doll maker?

But if you want people's advice, don't ignore it. That defeats the entire purpose of your thread. If none of us can measure up to the great StarMiko, then go to her with your problems and questions.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

But she hardly comes online.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> But she hardly comes online.



Then be willing to listen and accept the advice of others. If you don't agree with what they suggest, be polite about it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

InvaderLilly said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I did what quark suggested, even against StarMiko's wishes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 9, 2007)

Only after she said she was going to take the character for her own. I mean really this is all child games.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Only after she said she was going to take the character for her own. I mean really this is all child games.




That was when quark thought I didn't want to use it when I said I'll accept quark's design.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 9, 2007)

just a thought: eight pages into a voting thread, shouldn't you have a clear winner?


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

emptyF said:
			
		

> just a thought: eight pages into a voting thread, shouldn't you have a clear winner?



Round 1 will last sometime between the 20th to the 22nd of April, then Round 2 will begin.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 9, 2007)

we can't hardly wait.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 9, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how long will it take until you have a final design for the character?

It seems like a very slow process. :B


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

3 Rounds, Top 6 will go on to Round 2 and the Top 3 will move on to the finals.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> 3 Rounds, Top 6 will go on to Round 2 and the Top 3 will move on to the finals.



Or you could, you know, pick your favorite right now.

But whatever. Your choice, dude.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> 3 Rounds, Top 6 will go on to Round 2 and the Top 3 will move on to the finals.



Isn't that a lot of effort to go through for just an outfit for your character? ^^;

If it were me I'd just pick my personal favorite and move on to more important aspects like personality and history. :B


----------



## MarieChan (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else; this is getting rather long to choose a combination to a generator so simple an 8-year-old can use it. Granted actually making the generator takes a long time but using it itself is so easy x:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

is anyone even still voting?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think I voted because it feels like "vote for which paintover you think is the best" I know there are only so many combinations for characters I suppose, where you start hitting Mary Sues and so forth, however, it does feel like I'm voting for cheating x.x;;;


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 10, 2007)

You mean because it's made with a doll maker? 

I'd like to think this is only a preview of the character, and once Rouge picks the clothing design he'll draw her himself or get someone else to draw her.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

InvaderLilly said:
			
		

> You mean because it's made with a doll maker?
> 
> I'd like to think this is only a preview of the character, and once Rouge picks the clothing design he'll draw her himself or get someone else to draw her.




I'm still a little shaken up after the Sarah Hello Kitty Style problem.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 10, 2007)

What happened with the Hello Kitty style? :B I actually think it's a cute style, although a bit too simple for my tastes.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

InvaderLilly said:
			
		

> What happened with the Hello Kitty style? :B I actually think it's a cute style, although a bit too simple for my tastes.



There was a flamer who found it and then did what everyone else did to me before.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 10, 2007)

Everyone gets flames, just ignore them.. Unless they're giving critique. They shouldn't stop you from drawing all together.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2007)

InvaderLilly said:
			
		

> You mean because it's made with a doll maker?
> 
> I'd like to think this is only a preview of the character, and once Rouge picks the clothing design he'll draw her himself or get someone else to draw her.




Quark had kindly offered a revamp and was shot down then we were told that he did want the design, so what is the point of voting now?

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7340&pid=124646#pid124646


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

This contest is going to go on longer than the nWo. It just keeps coming back.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 10, 2007)

*Rouge2* choosing a character is becoming this forum's _Duke Nukem Forever_.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> This contest is going to go on longer than the nWo. It just keeps coming back.



This thread needs MOAR Shockmaster! http://www.x-entertainment.com/messages/431.html

Yeah, to be honest though, at this point it's a character/doll maker and there was something given that was MUCH MORE creative than pre-set clothes, and something created by someone else to claim it as an "original" character.

I think at this point there isn't a reason for a voting round but a request for suggestions and improvements on Quark's design I think would be more interesting. I think it could get artists more interested in participating in coming up with something unique. However, given Rouge2's past nature I don't know if many artists even want to bother trying.


----------



## quark (Apr 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lord knows I'm never going to help him again.  Cause nothing is better than receiving a 'I don't like it, it'll never work, and it's a failure, but I'm using it anyway' as thanks for a drawing that I did for free.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Lord knows I'm never going to help him again.Â Â Cause nothing is better than receiving a 'I don't like it, it'll never work, and it's a failure, but I'm using it anyway' as thanks for a drawing that I did for free.



Fine, I'll stick with Old Dawn.  I just wanted Dawn to not be a Sarah Clone, but thanks a lot for ruining it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mods, lock this topic.  I know I'll have a clone forever.


----------



## facek (Apr 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Mods, lock this topic.  I know I'll have a clone forever.



oh ho ho ho man, thats going in my signature!


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 10, 2007)

wahey what an ungrateful person.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just want this topic locked, I give up on redesigning Dawn.


----------



## facek (Apr 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I just want this topic locked, I give up on redesigning Dawn.



What are you talking about you don't redesign anything, you should practice drawing more so you don't have to depend on others for anything, thats what I did, and I must say I'm quite the snazzy artist now, but my art power level is a secret, I keep it hidden so it can't be seen on scouters. It would easily destroy the scouter if i revealed it, and the'd be like "Vagita what does the scouter say" and he won't be able to tell them because its like "BOOM!"


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just wanted to redesign Dawn because it was a long time since I did, but now I give up.


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 10, 2007)

facek said:
			
		

> What are you talking about you don't redesign anything, you should practice drawing more so you don't have to depend on others for anything,





			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to redesign Dawn because it was a long time since I did, but now I give up.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

Man, I was gonna whip up a photoshop with Mini Me in response, but fuck it. I love my Blackwing quote too much.

Edit: ALRIGHT! TEN PAGES! I should get a prize or something.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Last time she had a change was adding a chocker to her and that was near a year ago.


----------



## quark (Apr 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right, I totally ruined everything. I promise I will never ever draw free stuff for anyone ever again and I'll especially never again expect the recipient to not thank me with a truckload of whine, bitch, and moan.


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 10, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better not. Giving free art out makes you a TOTAL jerk. D:<


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

Has this guy appeared on Artists Beware by any chance? Or are there even enough people not in-the-know by now to bother?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think he needs to be; the ED article and abrasive personality I think scares most people away from ever doing anything for him XD


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 11, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Last time she had a change was adding a chocker to her and that was near a year ago.



'S not our fault. >..>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

Rouge2, man, you just lawst in da sawce. That's it.


----------



## blueroo (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, I think this thread has lived well past its prime. Lets all pay our respects as it is finally laid to rest.


----------

